# how to open ports on my router



## ClineTyme (Dec 11, 2005)

i have a linksys NR041 router, i need to open ports 1515 and 1516 to play online golf tournaments, how can i configure my router to open them?

thx


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I can't even find this router on the Linksys site, though I know it exists. :smile:


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

in the address bar type in 192.168.1.1 the user name and password are both admin.
Go and click applications and gaming. 
For application you can just type ogt i think. for (online golf tournaments)
Start port 1515
End port 1516
Protocol TCP
for the ip address go to the command prompt in accessories or go to run and type in cmd
then c/documents and settings/(your computer's name)>
now with no spaces type in ipconfig
now look at the where is says ip address ..... 192.168.1.*** (*= last 3 digits there)
Now the last 3 digits of where the stars are the numbers you put in the box for ip address.
Then check the enable box
save settings 
ok 
The term for opening ports is port fowarding, just if u wanted to know


----------

